# tank gallons by measurments



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i have two tanks i thought were the same because i was told they were both 29g, until i actually got them in the room together they were obviously different. I think one is a 29long and one is a 29 high. can anyone confirm?
12x18x30 and 12x16x36 they seem like they would be the same size or pretty close.


----------



## Pitcom (Sep 5, 2008)

Calculate your tank volume in gallons.

Calculating Aquarium Volume - The First Tank Guide - How Can I Figure Out How Much Water My Fish Tank Holds?


----------



## itskris (Jan 5, 2011)

That's a simple calculation as long as L W and H are in inches.

(LxWxH)/231 = Gallons

(12x18x30)/231 = about 28 gallons

(12x16x36)/231 = about 30 gallons


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok so one is a 30 and the other a 29 thank you


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah 28 but i figured maybe there was a half inch here or there on the 28 that bumped it up to 29


----------



## itskris (Jan 5, 2011)

lol it was pretty dead on to 28... like 28.0519... And I'm assuming that is an outside measurement and not an inside measurement. So technically it would even be a pinch smaller than 28.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

those bastards at petco robbed me for a gallon huh? Messed up, false advertisement, dollar a gallon my butt


----------



## itskris (Jan 5, 2011)

Dollar gallon sales!!! WOOOT!!!! Waiting for my local petco to have one of those. Going to get 8 40 gallon breeders.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

itskris said:


> Dollar gallon sales!!! WOOOT!!!! Waiting for my local petco to have one of those. Going to get 8 40 gallon breeders.


You're gonna need a lot of carts


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

For future reference, if you find the cubic volume of the tank you can just type it in Google search and convert it to any unit you'd like. For example:

Tank dimensions = 12" x 16" x 30", which is 5760 cubic inches.
Then, just google "5760 cubic inches to gallons", or if you'd prefer, type bushels, or UK pints, or anything 

I'm positive the internet has made me dumber, since I never have to think for myself anymore.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i hit the last day of the sale and all the 40s were gone  .


----------

